# altavoces carton y normales



## juanjaem (Mar 26, 2007)

¿Porqué los altavoces de cartón de las *típicas radios* son mas sensibles y tienen mas rendimiento con menos potencia que los altavoces que no son de cartón y tienen mas imán (como los de coche, equipos hifi, etc...)?, es una pregunta que me lleva matando 2 años.

 ¿por la impedancia? ¿por el mero hecho de ser de carton?


----------



## Guille DJ (Mar 26, 2007)

a ver en cuanto al carton y al poliester plastico o carbono o como le quieras llamar.
es facil, el carto, como carton es debil, y se rompe por lo que de carton se hacen altavoces que lleven mas o menos poca potencia( tb los hay de muxa potencia ) weno, y altavoces como los de coche supongo te refieres a los subwoofer se hacen de "plastico" para que den mas presion, y por lo tanto mas graves, aver en los coches usan mas graves que en salones, u otros espacios grandes, donde la presion que va asoportar el altavoz es menor, dada la forma fisica del cocche pequeña, la presion es grande, por lo que para que no se parta el carton se pone plastico pero eso da iwal.

si vas a poner a tope un coche te aconsejo lo lleves a un taller y que te aconsejen.
si es para una casa o salon cualquier altavoz normal, de carton de mediana potencia te vale

un saludo

Guille


----------



## Guille DJ (Mar 26, 2007)

por cierto, los altavoces de plastico no es que sean menos sensibles, es que por la naturaleza q tienen necesitan mas potencia para vibrar, pero con la potencia optima, son muy muy muy buenos, al igual que los de carton, que si son de radios pequeñas con poca potencia los mueves sin problemas.


----------



## juanjaem (Mar 27, 2007)

Gracias guille. Ya se que cualquier altavoz da mas calidad de sonido que uno de carton de las radios, lo que no sabia es por que daba más rendimiento. Entonces, ¿debo achacarselo al material del que sea el cono?, alguien mas puede opinar?

Un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 8, 2007)

hola 

pues el parlante de carton es mas devil como te dise el amigo y por ese motivo no se le pueden poner bobinas de extremada potencia ya que el carton soporta menos movimiento que el plstico por eso en los subwoofer se usa de plastico ya que esos woofers son de extremado movimiento ya que al moverse mucho generan mas presion sonora ya que mueve mas aire y por eso es que tiene mayor rendimiento.

el parlante es segun el uso ya que para graves extremos son mejores y mas duraderos los de plastico y para el uso general en musicalizacion de una habitacion no se nesesitan subwoofers con tanto movimiento.. y por ello se usan mucho los de carton 

la simple razon  de que el plastico soporta mas movimiento se les puede poner bobinas de mas potencia y por eso no se usan como rango extendido o medios ya que seria al dope por que para hacer vibrar el plastico se nesesita mas potencia que para el carton 

espero que te aiga quedado algo claro saludos


----------



## ironjavi (May 24, 2007)

No te guies por el material para decidir que altavoz es mejor. Lo que tienes que hacer es conseguir las hojas de caracteristicas y ver cual tiene mayor sensibilidad, mejor respuesta en frecuencia, etc.

Se ha comentado que los altavoces de carton (o pasta de papel) se rompen cuando se les aplica mucha potencia. Bien, pues he de decirte que trabajando de tecnico de sonido en salas y al aire libre he visto (y montado) muchos equipos de gran cantidad de vatios, y TODOS ellos utilizaban altavoces de carton (incluso en los woofers).

Por otro lado, hay que pensar en el marketing. En el maletero de un coche, lleno de luces de neon y demas chorradas, un altavoz de plastico rojo brillante (por ejemplo) llama mas la atensión que uno negro de carton. Esto lo saben perfectamente los fabricantes, y no dudan en añadir serigrafias y demas inventos decorativos al cono que, en mi opinion, lo unico que hacen es distorsionar la respuesta del altavoz.

Con este post no quiero tirar por tierra los altavoces de plastico, pero simplemente piensa un poco: Si las grandes marcas de equipos de sonido (por ejemplo Electro Voice) utilizan altavoces de carton, ¿sera por algo, no?


----------



## gaston sj (May 25, 2007)

muy acertada tu respuesta ironjavi saludos


----------

